# 6 o'clock Hold fix?



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Howdy, I have a Glock 19 and would like to change the 6 o'clock hold sight style. I need a lower front sight and........? I have factory sights>Not Tritium. I want to make the 19 shoot to POA or where I put the dot. I'm not a fan of night sights. Fiber optic front is OK. Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.:smt023


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Higher rear sight maybe? However, I believe Glock factory sights should shoot point of aim with a properly aligned sight picture/hold. At least mine does.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Some fixed-sight pistol will shoot to POI out of the box & some won't. My Glock Mod. 22 & 31 were right on but two Mod. 21's & a Mod. 17 were not. I'm also not a big fan of night sights unless they have white dots; then they're like regular three-dot sights which I like. As posted above, a higher rear sight would be the easiest fix. Glock would probably send you replacement sights & they'd be really cheap.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm on it!

I contacted Glock and I got an adjustable rear sight & the tool. I'm gonna have my friend install and then head to the range on Tuesday. Later......
I got sighted in Wednesday at the range. My hits are to POA with 147 gr Federal Am Eagle ammo. Life is Good......


----------

